# Any Hedgehog Novels Out There?



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm in the middle of reading Watership Down (Great book by the way) and got to thinking about hedgie themed novels. Does anyone know of any? I can't find a single one. Watership Down has a hedgie named Yona in it but Yona isn't a major character, so my hedgie story fix isn't being met. I'm looking for books similar to the following:

Watership Down
The Plague Dogs
Fire Bringer
Black Beauty


Basically, books that follow the animal's life. Is there even one hedgehog book out there?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

There are several childrens books about hedgehogs. I would think that you would be hard pressed to find something "adult" to read about hedgehogs. There was a book I read recently called "The Elegance of the Hedgehog". It is an amazing book and I think you could enjoy it, but it has nothing to really do with hedgehogs. It is more philisophical than anything. Great characters though.  Good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/Elegance-Hedgehog ... 1933372605


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

there is a wonderful childrens book by the name of the princess and the hedgehog for sale on ebay.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The Redwall series by Brian Jacques regularly includes hedgehogs as characters ,as well as other woodland animals that are native to the UK - mice, squirrels, otters, etc.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I was looking at The Elegance of Hedgehogs and put it on my list.

I was looking for more teen+ type books that are focused on hedgies in particular. I guess the only thing to do is to write one huh?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The trouble with that is that you're not going to find pretty much any YA (young adult) books that focus on animal characters, since that kind of thing is popular for children's books but no longer 'in style' once kids hit the teenage years. However, the Redwall books are extremely well written and sophisticated, as far as children's books go. I started reading them at age 9 and (now 22) I have continued to periodically catch up on the new ones, up until the series ended - due to the author's death last year. The exact species of the primary character(s) differs by the individual novel. If you reconsider that series as an option, I'd be happy to let you know which ones have greater focus on hedgehogs. :]


----------

